# Help with JBL osmose 120



## ale36 (8 Aug 2013)

I have got a JBL Osmose 120 from some one. The person that had it before left it outside during one frosty evening and the water inside froze and cracked one of the filter cartridge. He patched the crack with some fibreglass but it didn't  seal it completely and is still leaking since he has given up fish keeping and hence why I now have it. What I would like to know is can I buy a replacement cartridge for this or is it like a through away thing. I'm new to the world of RO so any help will be appreciated


----------



## ale36 (9 Aug 2013)

Any ideas people?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Aug 2013)

The cartridges usually are replaceable. Search the web for that model number to find out whether it's sold. You should probably also replace the other cartridges as well.

Cheers,


----------



## ale36 (10 Aug 2013)

Thanks ceg I have tried searching for that part number online but didn't find the exact replacement one. I have found various others but as in new to all this I'm not sure of it will be suitable although I can't see why it shouldn't if I make or fit!


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Aug 2013)

Hi,
   Well, if that is not the main RO cartridge then you can just leave it out. Your first photo shows a three cartridge assembly. The RO filter is probably the large center one and the other two are auxiliary units, either carbon or some other type. If you cannot find replacement cartridges then this might indicate you will have difficulty later on, so it might not be worth the trouble. There should be inexpensive units for sale. You also should question the need for RO. Are you attempting to breed soft water fish, for example? The entire excercise might be unnecessary. You certainly don't need it for 99.9% of the plants available...

Cheers,


----------



## bluemoon280 (10 Aug 2013)

Try ro-man,  
They do spares and compatible spares. 

Regards


----------



## ale36 (11 Aug 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> Well, if that is not the main RO cartridge then you can just leave it out. Your first photo shows a three cartridge assembly. The RO filter is probably the large center one and the other two are auxiliary units, either carbon or some other type. If you cannot find replacement cartridges then this might indicate you will have difficulty later on, so it might not be worth the trouble. There should be inexpensive units for sale. You also should question the need for RO. Are you attempting to breed soft water fish, for example? The entire excercise might be unnecessary. You certainly don't need it for 99.9% of the plants available...
> 
> Cheers,


The reason I'm trying to use RO is due to me wanting to set up a nano open top shrimp tank. The water in my area is quite hard and as its an open top tank ill be getting quite a bit of evaporation and limescale build up especially during winter as central heating kicks in


----------

